# كيف تتخلص من همومك



## lovely dove (20 أبريل 2009)

كيف        تتخلص من همومك 


إن تجاربنا السابقة في الحياة تستحق أيضاً        أن نلقي عليها نظرة جيدة من وقت لآخر، لنتعلم من        أخطائنا.


لا تنظر إلى        الوراء:

يقوم قائد السيارة بضبط المرآة من وقت إلى آخر        وبخاصة عندما ينوي تغيير الطريق. فالاستخدام الصحيح للمرآة هو أمر أساسي        لسلامة قائد السيارة ومن معه من الركاب. إنه احتياط يمكن أن يمنع حادثاً أو        إصابة.
وتركيزنا الأكبر يجب أن يكون للأمام.. إلى أين نحن ذاهبون. لننس        دائماً ما هو وراء ونمتد إلى ما هو قدام.
إن العدائين الأكفاء ينظرون إلى        الأمام مركزين أبصارهم فقط على خط النهاية.


قدم خيراً لغيرك:

"تشي تشي رودريجي" –        أحد نجوم رياضة الجولف – اكتشف يوماً طريقة رائعة للتخلص من همومه:
لقد        كان على وشك البدء في مباراة، وكان هناك بضع مئات من المتفرجين الحاضرين –        وكان هذا كافياً لأن يكون مبعث قلق أي لاعب.
وكان – من بين المتفرجين –        صبي يجلس على كرسي متحرك، وإلى ذلك الحين – لم يكن قد انتبه أحد كثيراً إلى        الصبي – وبخاصة من لاعبي الجولف الذين كانوا قد سبقوا رودريجي إلى المسابقة.        فقد تركزت أذهانهم – في أغلب الأمر – على مبلغ الأربعمائة وخمسين ألف دولار –        ثمن الفوز. ولكن رودريجي – قبل أن يبدأ لتوه في المباراة – لمح الصبي فتقدم        نحوه لتحيته. وبينما كانا يتحدثان، لاحظ رودريجي أن إحدى يدي الصبي كانت        مشوهة إلى حد خطير. فأخرج رودريجي قفاز جولف من جيبه، ووقع عليه، وأعطاه – مع        كرة – إلى الصبي. أنذهل الصبي، وعقب الجمهور بتصفيق عالٍ على فعل الحب الذي        صدر من لاعب الجولف. رفع رودريجي يديه إلى أعلى، ثم أشار إلى الصبي- كأنه        يقول: "لا تصفقوا لي. إن هذا الولد الصغير يستطيع أن يبتسم رغم كل إعاقاته.        إنه هو الذي يستحق التصفيق"!
بالنسبة لرودريجي، كان رفع معنويات صبي يجلس        على كرسي متحرك، أكثر أهمية – في تلك اللحظة – من أية مباراة        للجولف!
وبالنسبة لنا، فإنه يجب أن يكون واضحاً، أن الإقدام على عمل خير        نحو شخص آخر، يُعد طريقة عظيمة لتحرير أنفسنا من أية هموم قد تكون        لدينا.


واجه توترك        بإيجابية:

تذكر دائماً أن هناك بعض أشياء في الحياة هي        فعلاً هامة، وهناك بعض أشياء ليست كذلك.
وكثير من القلق ينبع من اهتمام        الناس بالأشياء التي ليست في الحقيقة هامة.
ولكن الأشخاص الناجحين يتعلمون        في كل يوم كيف يفرقون بين ما هو هام، وما هو أقل أهمية، أو ما ليس له أهمية        على الإطلاق.

إنهم بذلك يتخلصون من همومهم ويختصرون        قلقهم.​ ​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

> شكرا بيبو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود



شكراااااااااااااا ياوليم لمرورك الغالي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على مواضيعك الرائعة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووى يا بيبو 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

> شكرا" على مواضيعك الرائعة ، وربنا يباركك



شكرااااااااااااا يا joyful ياحبيبتي لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع جميل اوووى يا بيبو
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي ياكوكو لمرورك 
ربنا يعوضك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع هادف يا بيبو

اهنئك عليه اختي لانه يعالج مرض العصر

الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل 
مرسي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوعك رائع يا بيبو
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع هادف يا بيبو
> 
> اهنئك عليه اختي لانه يعالج مرض العصر
> 
> الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك



شكراااااااااااا اخي كليمو لمرورك الغالي وتشجيعك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع جميل
> مرسي



مرسي يا bnota ياقمر لمرورك الغالي 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي 
​


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

> موضوعك رائع يا بيبو
> ميرسى ليكى



مرسي ياسويتي ياقمراية لمرورك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميييل 


ميرسى كتيير ليك على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع هيخلى كل واحد يعيد تفكيره ومش من اقل حاجه يقلق ربنا يبارك حياتك على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## lovely dove (22 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع جميييل
> 
> 
> ميرسى كتيير ليك على الموضوع الجميل
> ...



مرسي يابطل لمرورك الغالي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## lovely dove (22 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع هيخلى كل واحد يعيد تفكيره ومش من اقل حاجه يقلق ربنا يبارك حياتك على الموضوع الجميل ده


مرسي ياماجي ياحبيبتي كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووى يا بيبو 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (23 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع جميل اوووى يا بيبو
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي يانرمو كتير لمرورك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## العجايبي (24 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا




مرسي يامون كتير لمرورك الغالي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى يابيبو


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا بيبو
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lovely dove (25 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى يابيبو



مرسي كتير يا ميمو لمرورك العطر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (25 أبريل 2009)

*


			ميرسى يا بيبو
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي يابريسكلا ياقمراية لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على مواضيعك الرائعة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع*
*شكرا ليكى اختنا العزيزة*
**​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرااااائع
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

> شكرا" على مواضيعك الرائعة ، وربنا يباركك



مرسي نرمين حبيبتي كتير لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

> *موضوع رائع*
> *شكرا ليكى اختنا العزيزة*
> **



شكرااااااااااااااا ليك كتير come with me لمرورك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

> شكرا على الموضوع الرااااائع
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر



مرسي كتير ياملكة حبيبتي لمرورك العطر 
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +نشأت+ (26 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا ًعلى الموضوع الرااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا بيبو*




​


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

> *شكرا ًعلى الموضوع الرااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا بيبو*




شكرااااااااااااااا كتير يا نشات لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

>



شكرااااااااااااااا كتير يا هابي لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع روووووووعه 
ميرسى يا قمررررر
يثبت​*


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

> موضوع روووووووعه
> ميرسى يا قمررررر
> يثبت



مرسي كتير يادونا لمرورك وللتثبيت 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوعك جمييييييل يا بيبو 

تصدقى يدى الواحد الأمل 

هههههههه

وأحلى تقييم لأحلى بيبووووووو 

ولا بلاش بيبو احسن الزمالكاوية يضربونا ولا حاجة 

ههههههه

أحلى تقييم لميمى 

تسلم ايديك ياقمر ​


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

> موضوعك جمييييييل يا بيبو
> 
> تصدقى يدى الواحد الأمل
> 
> ...



مرسي يامرمر ياقمراية كتير لمرورك الجميل 
خلي عندك امل وسعاد ههههههههه محدش واخد منها حاجه 
لا متخافش مش هيزعل الزملكاوية هههههه
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييل ياحبى
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

> *موضوع جمييييييييييييييل ياحبى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*



مرسي كتير يابنت العدرا ياقمراية لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## rana1981 (27 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## lovely dove (27 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>




مرسي يامورا لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## lovely dove (27 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> الرب يباركك​*




مرسي يارنا لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (28 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل ومفيد ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (28 مايو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل ومفيد ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي يامرمورة لمرورك الجميل 
 نورتيني ياقمر
 ربنا يباركك


----------



## sosana (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووووووووووي يا بيبو على موضوعك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووووووووووووووي يا بيبو على موضوعك الجميل ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> تسلم ايدك




مرسي ياسوسنة لمرورك الجميل 
 نورتيني ياقمر
 ربنا يباركك


----------



## mina sobhy (30 مايو 2009)

حلو جدا الموضوع ده 
بس انا كان ليه رئى ان الواحد لو 
كبر دماغه هيستريح ولو سلم حياته لربنا 
هيستريح اكتر ورنا يعوض تعب محبتك*:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## lovely dove (6 يونيو 2009)

mina sobhy قال:


> حلو جدا الموضوع ده
> بس انا كان ليه رئى ان الواحد لو
> كبر دماغه هيستريح ولو سلم حياته لربنا
> هيستريح اكتر ورنا يعوض تعب محبتك*:Love_Letter_Open:*




اكيد لو الواحد سلم حياتك لربنا هيرتاح 
لانه هو القادر انه يقود مركب حياتنا لبر الامان 
مرسي يامينا لمرورك 

 نورتني  
يسوع يباركك




​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى بيبو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ميرسى بيبو ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااااااااا يامرمورة لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني 
يسوع يباركك





​ ​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

_جميل   جداااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _جميل   جداااااااااااااااااا_​




مرسي يا جون لمرورك 
نورتني
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


>




مرسي يا سندريلا لمرورك 
نورتيني حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## shery_pro (20 يوليو 2009)

> تذكر دائماً أن هناك بعض أشياء في الحياة هي فعلاً هامة، وهناك بعض أشياء ليست كذلك


فعلا ممكن كتير نقلق ونحتار على حاجة ممكن تكون مش مهمة لكن  الانسان مبيقدرش دة غير لما يخرج برة الموضوع ويشوفة فعلا مهم ان الواحد يفرق 
موضوع رائع


----------

